# How to use themes with .swf ? in w200i



## prateek_san (Nov 18, 2007)

How to use themes with .swf ? in w200i

guys pls help me.... i have some awesome themes with me ....i can see the themes as a pic but cant use or install them.....


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 18, 2007)

You hafta use SETool 2 Lite (Download) which is IMO the best and easy way to flash SE filesystems. It supports W200 but I am not sure whether flashing filesystem would properly work in it and what are the default directories for W200... Its best if you search for flash themes and how to customize and upload such themes into phone GDFS filesystem in forums such as lasyk and SE-NSE befor you attempt to do such a thing. I have successfully used XS++ as well as SETool2Lite on my W850i and uploaded lots of flash themes..... and they both worked fine.... 

*WARNING:* Incorrectly flashing and tampering with phone filesystem will brick your phone.

Heres the lasyk forum for W200:
*myforum.lasyk.net/forumdisplay.php?f=51

Heres the excellent tutorial by Waldog and another free method by ybtan, which helped me successfully customize my W850i which is running flash themes now... 
*myforum.lasyk.net/showthread.php?t=32889 ------ NOT FREE !!!
*myforum.lasyk.net/showthread.php?t=35532 ------ USES XS++ and FREE


----------



## krazzy (Nov 18, 2007)

I think swf files are only images. They're not themes. Even though my phone supports flash themes, swf files still open as images in my web browser.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 18, 2007)

hey you must flash in the swf files into the phone FS using XS++ Latest

it supports w200i .. but watch out... you better read the last part of XS++ discussion on se-nse

i don't know about w200 support for setool 2 lite
i think it supports

check this out man.. it rocks

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73498


----------

